# 909cc and friends in the pond



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Had a few friends join us for Dirt Church, enjoy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome. looks like a fun little spot to play in.


----------



## 601xmr12 (May 31, 2012)

:haha:Get her into a wheelie ''that's what you want'' was the best part to me I was cracking up lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just goes to show the difference between one that's ready...and ones that aren't...machines and people...lol


----------

